

Staring at the Camera for $15, 037 - hkdobrev
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/notfound/staring-at-the-camera

======
quchen
Wat.

~~~
cup
I thought this was just another stupid comment but now that I've actually read
through that page I feel like you've summed up my thoughts perfectly.

~~~
quchen
Initially my comment was longer, but I quickly realized that it was all
redundant.

